# Looking for a calendar app



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

I just got my Fire on Tuesday from my husband as an early Valentine. So far, I'm loving it. However, I have a calendar app on my Android phone that links back to the Gmail calendar on my laptop. The app downloaded onto my Fire, but it won't synch with Google. Further research said that this is a known problem, and people are unhappy about it. Since the comments were on Amazon, I'm hoping someone will make it work, but in the interim, I'd love to have a calendar I could link to all my devices. I guess I could just link to Gmail, but it won't help if I'm not online.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Any Apps that require internet connection will only work on our Fires when we are online.  You should be able to link your Gmail account to your Fire and get your emails whenever you connect.  I only turn the WiFi on long enough to check emails, websites, FB, etc, then just read, read, read.  I really enjoy the full color and touch screen.  Congrats on your new Fire.


----------



## horsegoalie (Jan 11, 2012)

It is fairly simple to make google calendars work on your Fire, but you must root.  It is pretty simple, but it is possible you will break your Fire.  Its a choice for you to make.  Once you have the Fire rooted, it is simple to install the necessary files to make the google calendar app work on the Fire.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

horsegoalie said:


> It is fairly simple to make google calendars work on your Fire, but you must root.


NO YOU DON'T. You do NOT need to root to make Google Calendars work on the Fire. CalenGoo works just fine.
It will not sync while not on WIFI but NO calendar is going to sync when not on WIFI regardless of whether or not you are rooted.

Why do you think you need to Root?


----------



## horsegoalie (Jan 11, 2012)

Calengoo is a paid app.  Google calendar is free.  Personal choice.  I don't mind rooting, and I get the native and very good Google Calendar for free. You obviously don't root, and would rather pay the $5.  Every has choices.....


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

You are right -- I don't root. Have nothing against rooting. Have rooted devices in the past. It's *simply not necessary* for most folks.

But the statement: "It is fairly simple to make google calendars work on your Fire, but you must root."
Is factually incorrect.

To make use of Google Calendars on your Fire you DO NOT need to root.

Yes, there are apps (and yes some paid) that will allow you to sync with Google Calendars or if you choose not to go that route you can use the Browser and access your Google Calendar directly.

Mine works just fine both ways....


----------



## horsegoalie (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm new here, so no need to get into a contest when we both trying to help. It IS factually correct. I use the Google Calendar App on my Fire, which can only be done if you root. You may access your Google Calendar in many different ways, but the ONLY way to make the Google Calendar app function is to root. It was my understanding from the original post that khrunner side loaded the Google Calendar app from her phone and it was not functional. I told her how to make it functional...



Tip10 said:


> But the statement: "It is fairly simple to make google calendars work on your Fire, but you must root."
> Is factually incorrect.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I understand.

But also therein lies the problem -- the Google Calendar App is not mentioned by anyone but you.....

It is not necessary to root to use Google Calendars on the Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's stipulate that the Google Calendar App needs to be rooted to work but that there are other apps that will work with Google Calendar, and move on, folks.

The way I read the OP is that she's not wedded to the official Google app but would consider other apps.  Calengoo is very popular here among people who use Google Calendar.

(Khrunner, be advised that "rooting your device" violates the Amazon TOS.)

Betsy


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for your advice, all of you! I guess I wasn't clear when I wrote my initial post. I didn't have my phone handy to check the name of the app I'm using on it, which is Pocket Informant. It will link with the Gmail calendar online from my phone. (BTW, I am aware that you need to be connected to wi-fi to go online. That wasn't the issue.) I've since researched it on Amazon, and it's a common complaint that this app won't link with the Fire. I got it free as one of the daily free Android apps, so I really can't complain too much.   My workaround is to create a shortcut favorite to my online Gmail calendar through the browser. That will work fine for me and shouldn't break or violate anything. I'm surgically attached to my phone most of the time anyway.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't know anything about "rooting" except for my grandkids.

As Betsy says though, Calengoo works very well between the Fire and my laptop.  I'm quite happy with Google calendar and it's features.  At this point, I don't remember if I bought calengoo, but I may have.

Stan


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

khrunner said:


> I just got my Fire on Tuesday from my husband as an early Valentine. So far, I'm loving it. However, I have a calendar app on my Android phone that links back to the Gmail calendar on my laptop. The app downloaded onto my Fire, but it won't synch with Google. Further research said that this is a known problem, and people are unhappy about it. Since the comments were on Amazon, I'm hoping someone will make it work, but in the interim, I'd love to have a calendar I could link to all my devices. I guess I could just link to Gmail, but it won't help if I'm not online. Any suggestions? Thanks!


I really love my Cozi app. It is my calendar and it syncs to all my devices....my iphone, my ipad, my PC, my Fire and best of all...to my husband's phone! This means I can add an appointment to my calendar on my iphone at the doctor and it will update my calendar on all devices. It also means that he can see all important appointments/reminders and not have to check with me before scheduling things.

It is Droid and Apple friendly, can be color coded, and while I don't think you can sync it to a Google calendar, you can import a Google calendar on Cozi or export Cozi to Google.

It also has a shopping list, to do list and journal, I have never really used those. The calendar is what I like about it. I seriously love it and was so happy to see I could put it on my Fire as well.


----------

